# Lost NRS PFD



## g.soutiere (Jul 7, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Sue, let me know if you need to borrow one. I have extra nrs vistas sm-m,lg-xl. Just let me know, I can get it down to the hospital this week. Gerry 303- nine81- nine87six.


----------



## g.soutiere (Jul 7, 2009)

Sorry typing on my phone the # is 303- nine81-nine78six fingers are too big


----------



## Sue Nikolai (May 31, 2008)

HI Gerry,

Hope you are well. No, I have an old one I can use, but I am just really bummed I lost it. And with my knife too, you know how that goes. Maybe see you on the river or skiing this winter!

Take care,
Sue


----------



## g.soutiere (Jul 7, 2009)

Cool i understand how that is. I am planning on rafting this weekend if you want to meet up, probably be doing Shoshone or grizzly down, possibly the fork. Not sure which pass I will be getting but hope to see you and get a couple of runs in with you guys. Hope you find it, Say hi to markien for me also. Take care gerry


----------



## Sue Nikolai (May 31, 2008)

I will be there Friday, with a friends 70th birthday party float. Other than that, won't be on the river this weekend. Hope you have fun and I'll try to be in touch next time we head that way without other plans!

Sue


----------



## g.soutiere (Jul 7, 2009)

Sounds good I won't be able to raft again till August, but keep me informed


----------

